# Performing techniques with no resistance



## Makalakumu (Dec 10, 2007)

What is the healthy way of practicing various techniques with no resistance?  We don't always have pads that we can practice with when we have time to practice, so this, IMO, is a very important question.  I've heard that practicing strikes against nothing but air can be damaging to joints and sinews.  How true is this?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 10, 2007)

My personal experience tells me it's true.  I managed to give myself tennis elbow while practicing my jab without any contact.

I'll be very interested in seeing what others have to say about this and any solutions.

Jeff


----------



## CanuckMA (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't fully extend.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 10, 2007)

CanuckMA said:


> Don't fully extend.


Yes, you do not quite go to the full range of motion.  The antagonistic muscles kick in to stop just short of the full range.  This is very important.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to agree....you can do some damage if you fully extend.....like i did last night.

We were practising our jab-cross and well i wasn't controlling myself properly and fully extended a half dozen times.....my shoulder today is telling me i need to get to know my ice pack a bit better.


----------

